# Empire Total War Anleitung



## Juffo (14. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Anleitung für Empire Total War? Ich meine eine, die den Namen auch verdient! Das kleine Heftchen, dass dem Spiel beigelegt ist, kann man ja nur noch als Beleidigung auffassen   . Falls man im Spiel eine Funktion erklärt haben möchte, findet man dort in der Regel keine Hilfe.

Momentanes Problem: Wenn ich abgefangen werden, muss ich dann angreifen, oder verteidigen?

Schon im Vorraus besten Dank...


----------



## archwizard80 (24. August 2009)

Das ist die einzige die ich kenne: http://cdn.steampowered.com/Manuals/10500/ETW_GFW_MG_UXP_DD.pdf?t=1251144531


----------



## oceano (25. August 2009)

Das Manual ist in der Tat nicht erschöpfend. Weitere Hilfen, Beschreibungen und Tipps findest du ua hier im Forum.
Musst mal suchen, gibt einige Infos zum Handelssystem, Diplomatie usw. Oder frag einfach hier oder da was du wissen willst.

Wenn du abgefangen wirst, bist du in der Verteidigung.


----------

